
The Latest Silicon Valley Housing Idea: On a Landfill - fern12
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/07/08/the-latest-silicon-valley-housing-idea-on-a-landfill/
======
DrScump
"Hundreds of piers would be driven up to 150 feet into the ground to anchor
the entire inter-connected platform for the project’s center, which the city
envisions as its new “uptown” district."

150 feet... but not to bedrock.

Was nothing learned from the _Millennium Tower_ debacle?

